# ivermectin 1% on my baby goat????



## Green Power (Nov 4, 2008)

I have ivermectin 1% which I used on my goat after she had her kid.(we only have 3 goats now) Now I understand it is time to worm my new baby. How much should I use? I am new to this and have searched the forums but I'm still unsure. also if I vaccinate do I give 2cc of the C/DT vaccine?
Thanks in advance


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Green Power said:


> I have ivermectin 1% which I used on my goat after she had her kid.(we only have 3 goats now) Now I understand it is time to worm my new baby. How much should I use? I am new to this and have searched the forums but I'm still unsure. also if I vaccinate do I give 2cc of the C/DT vaccine?
> Thanks in advance


2cc or 2ml (same thing) yes. Always give 2cc for all ages.

I dont know about the worming. I never had a kid that had a worm load and needed it. I only have wormed the adults and kids after weaning and after they have spent time feeding with the adults. Then the kid is wormed same as the adults, whatever ML per pound is called for, orally. I use injectable Invermectin.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I use the Di-Methox for there cocci treatments but have never wormed a baby goat with Ivermectin until after weaning & with the adults like River pines said.


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

Why is it time?

Have you done a fecal?


----------



## DairyGoatSlave (Dec 27, 2008)

:stars:hoofinitnorth, i thought you said you de-worm by need, not time...so confused


----------



## Green Power (Nov 4, 2008)

I read that the kids should be wormed at 3-4 weeks of age.


----------



## DairyGoatSlave (Dec 27, 2008)

Green Power, Iv read that they get wormed at 8 weeks. Oy baby worming is something im not clear on, my adult does iv got down, but this is my first kids iv ever had so im confused lol!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Read Management from Birth through Kidding:
http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,2077.0.html


----------



## DairyGoatSlave (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks! i have read the site before but my brain must skiped over that part :/


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

DairyGoatSlave said:


> :stars:hoofinitnorth, i thought you said you de-worm by need, not time...so confused


Yep, that's why I asked the OP why they think it's "time". IMO, there isn't a "time" to deworm just because so many weeks have passed.


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

hoofinitnorth said:


> Why is it time?
> 
> Have you done a fecal?





DairyGoatSlave said:


> :stars:hoofinitnorth, i thought you said you de-worm by need, not time...so confused



AMEN.

You need to deworm because they have a problem, NOT because the calender says so.


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

Sweet Goats said:


> AMEN.
> 
> You need to deworm because they have a problem, NOT because the calender says so.


Since my point wasn't clear in the first post, to clarify, this is exactly what I meant (and have said in other threads). It's why I asked "why is it time" and "have you done a fecal?"


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

How do we know how to answer the question? We have, fecal from one in colorado and one in Alaska. If the OP is in the south than yes an 8 week old kid should be wormed. If she lives in Maine, not likely.

Your fighting over a non issue, we don't even have enough information.

Does the kid nurse mom and live with adults?
What area are you in?

Ivermectin as a whole has so much resistance that it is a poor wormer to start your herd with unless you do fecal.

If a kid lives with adult does it has adult worms, so what works on your adult does? Use that plus a tape worm control (white wormer) for your kids. 

If ivermectin does work in your area how about Zimectrin Gold for your kids with tape worm control in it? Vicki


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

Who's fighting? :shrug:

I asked if she has done a fecal and I asked why she thought it was time. No assumptions made here.


----------



## Green Power (Nov 4, 2008)

I have not done a fecal. I am new to goat ownership and am learning step by step. My kid is with the mom and is nursing. I only have 3 goats and they are all together. I live in western north Carolina. Thanks again for everyone's help to a newbie.


----------



## Green Power (Nov 4, 2008)

Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians said:


> How do we know how to answer the question? We have, fecal from one in colorado and one in Alaska. If the OP is in the south than yes an 8 week old kid should be wormed. If she lives in Maine, not likely.
> 
> Your fighting over a non issue, we don't even have enough information.
> 
> ...


I have not done a fecal. I am new to goat ownership and am learning step by step. My kid is with the mom and is nursing. I only have 3 goats and they are all together. I live in western north Carolina. Thanks again for everyone's help to a newbie.


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

To the OP, if you are not ready to try it on your own at home, do you have a vet nearby that can do a fecal for you? You just collect a fresh sample in a baggie and take it in and tell them it's for a goat. If you have any idea what worms you're worried about, mention those species to them so they can look for them specifically. If you can, take the sample to a vet that handles livestock as I've found some cat & dog vets aren't as reliable on goat fecals (unless they send it out to a lab). Up here it is usually about $20-$25 per sample. You really only need one sample for your small herd all living together, but try not to get it off the ground, see if you can catch it from an adult as it is exiting.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

I thought you couldnt use ivomect on a kid less than three months because of possible side effects to the development of the nervous system


----------



## betsy h. (Sep 28, 2008)

How old is your baby goat? If under 6 months old, Do Not Use Ivermectin or Ivermectin products! The blood/brain barrier is not developed enough in a young kid and they can die very quickly from using Ivermectin.

I always use Strongid (Pyrantel Pamoate) on my babies if they need worming. Or possibly Valbazen.

Since you live in Western NC, check out the Piedmont Dairy Goat Association website: 
http://piedmontdairygoats.com

They are based in the Asheville area and have monthly meetings. Great folks, all of them!


----------

